# Blue Island vs. Joliet?



## The Metropolitan (Sep 15, 2007)

I'll be in CHI late next month (sorry - two weeks too late for the Gathering) and was going to take a midday excursion.

The plan was to take a Lincoln Service train along the Heritage Corridor to Joliet, arriving there at 10:15am.

While in CHI, I would like to take METRA Electric once, so with that in mind, I want to get the 1:18pm out of Blue Island.

With that in mind, would any of you think it best to simply stay put in Joliet for lunch and train watching for 2 hours before getting a Rock Island Line train to Blue Island for a 13 minute transfer cushion or stay in Joliet for an hour, get a Rock Island train to Blue Island and hang out there for an hour as well before getting the Electric train?


----------



## Trogdor (Sep 16, 2007)

If your objective is to see a bunch of trains (especially freight trains), Joliet.

I've only been to the Blue Island station a couple of times, but when I've been down there, there didn't seem to be all that much to do around there.

The 13 minute connection should be pretty good. Just keep in mind that you will have to cross the street to get to your electric train, as the electric station is about a half a block southeast of the Rock Island station. Just look up. If you don't see wires, you ain't there yet. :lol:


----------

